

Speaking up, it's time - bluesmoon
http://www.jenseninman.com/blog/13737040/speakingupitstime

======
Lisa2000
It's everywhere, and not getting better. Recently heard this advice when I
went to pitch a company, "just do your best, it's uphill, because you're not
(ethnicity) and you're a woman, so good luck." What Lennon said 40 years ago
is still true. Lean in.

